# Just a few of the chins looking for knowledgeable homes



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

Group: 1
Number of animals: 3
Type/Breed/Variety: chinchilla
Sex: female
Age(s): not known apart from pippen who was born at rescue
Name(s):Ella, Bella & Pippin
Colours:beige and std grey
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: handed in as owners no longer able to care for them
Temperament: Friendly
Medical problems: none known
Neutering: No , not a safe op for female chins
Will the group be split:No
Transport available: locally only
Other: Ideally the surrounding areas to enable for home checks.However we do have people who can carry out home checks for us further afield s you may still be considered
An application and adoption agreement form will need to be completed please, as well as a donation. .










Group: 2
Number of animalsne 
Type/Breed/Variety: chinchilla 
Sex: male 
Age(s): approx 4yrs 
Name(s): smeagle 
Colours: black velvet
Neutered: No 
Temperament:very friendly 
Medical problems: none known
Neutering: chin not castrated so will only be rehomed to some one willing to introduce to another single male 
Will the group be split:n/a 
Transport available: no
Other: Ideally the surrounding areas to enable for home checks.However we do have people who can carry out home checks for us further afield s you may still be considered
An application and adoption agreement form will need to be completed please, as well as a donation. .










Group: 3 
Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed/Variety: chinchilla 
Sex: female 
Age(s): approx 1yr 
Name(s): clio
Colours: std grey
Neutered: no not suitable for female chins , will only be rehomed to introduce /live with a single female 
Temperament: a little shy but inquisitive 
Medical problems: none known
Will the group be split: n/a 
Transport available: no 
Other: Ideally the surrounding areas to enable for home checks.However we do have people who can carry out home checks for us further afield s you may still be considered
An application and adoption agreement form will need to be completed please, as well as a donation.










Other chins available later in Oct and November

Please get in touch if you feel you can offer a loving permanent home


----------



## alienseeker (Oct 7, 2009)

We have 2 hamsters (lily and Gracey)left out of 4 and im trying to get my wife out of the hamster lane and into chin lane as the life span is much longer. Im from Berkshire and if you know off any organization down here that could help that would be great. We are both on benefits as im a full time carer for my wife. So if it saves me a little money then great.
We also have two rabbits(Albert and Rodney) a border collie called Alfie and 2 fish Shibby and Angel.
Thanks
Douggie


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

Smeagle and Clio have now found their foever homes :001_wub:

However these gorgeous girls are still looking for that special home :001_wub:

Group: 1
Number of animals: 3
Type/Breed/Variety: chinchilla
Sex: female
Age(s): not known apart from pippen who was born at rescue
Name(s):Ella, Bella & Pippin
Colours:beige and std grey
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: handed in as owners no longer able to care for them
Temperament: Friendly
Medical problems: none known
Neutering: No , not a safe op for female chins
Will the group be split:No
Transport available: locally only
Other: Ideally the surrounding areas to enable for home checks.However we do have people who can carry out home checks for us further afield s you may still be considered
An application and adoption agreement form will need to be completed please, as well as a donation. .


----------



## jackle (Oct 8, 2009)

I used to have 2 hampsters but they died when I was very young, they were called sam and arther. we loved them dearly and we still do in our hearts

the pets that you lose in body you never lose in your heart


----------

